# Fat Specks just won't leave



## luckylindy (Jul 3, 2010)

Sabine Lake must have a bumper crop of Speckled trout this year. There have been a lot of nice Speckled Trout caught the last few weeks. When I start to think it might end, it doesn't?? We missed and lost more fish than we caught, but we had a really nice afternoon of fishing. http://www.luckylindycharters.com:camera:


----------

